# light mount for center of fork



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

I've noticed a number of you have mounted your MagicShine or some similar lighting unit at the top center of fork, right below the race crown where a reflector have traditionally been placed. Is there a special mounting kit that one can get to rig a light there? I think that's a very ideal place, and it looks kinda cool. I have my MS light on my bar and as close to the stem as possible. I've noticed that there is an ever slight bend of the bar that will angle my light to the right or left, depending which side I place the light.I think having my light mounted on the center of the fork would beam my light dead center.

Anyone have pics of this set-up? I remember seeing one that looked like there was a special mount used. I suppose I could go with aghetto set-up by using an old reflector fork mount.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

There are a few mounts sold by different light mfgs that bolt into the brake/fender hole at the crown. Do you have that fender hole on your fork? If you do, you can get one of those mount arms or bend one out of a little hunk of steel or aluminum. It is a nice place for a light.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Here are a number of fork mounts for lights.

Not sure any of them are what you want.

BrianMc


----------



## in2theforest (Sep 11, 2011)

I would suggest first contacting MagicShine to see if they have mounting hardware available for your particular model light. 
I have been able to find obscure light brackets from Yellow Jersey Yellow Jersey, Ltd., Madison WI USA Everything Cycling Since 1 April, 1971!
It's best to call them because not all of their products are on the website.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

I inserted a star nut up into the fork from the bottom to mount a fender to. You could do that as a 'ghetto' method if you don't have the hole in the crown of your fork.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

^^I was thinking about your fender nut. Hopefully he`ll have the hole and won`t need to do that. Why the hell do mfgs even design forks without a hole in the crown? It`s not like a hole adds a lot of weight.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

You could make the argument that a hole might actually reduce weight. I'm not totally sure on the math though.


----------



## dskunk (Jan 13, 2004)

Paul Components makes some other options ... Paul Component Engineering - Light Mounts


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

My fork does have the hole for mounting a fender or front reflector. I was digging through my box of reflector parts and darn it I gave away the metal front reflector bracket that you find on old bikes or dept. store bikes. 

Brina's link had some really neat ideas. Who would have thought there's a thread or even a forum for this sort of stuff, haha! Awesome.

Another thread on reflectors (Project Beseen) got me wanting to "light up" my bike more at night. Today I just received my 3M blue reflector tape to stick on my blue commuter.


----------



## iamJ4R0N (Nov 7, 2012)

Sorry if it's bad to revive a semi old thread, but I have the same problem as the original poster does/did. My fork doesn't have the fender hole in the fork or any other mounting position on it, so that's out. 

I would like to swap out the quick release for a more traditional bold/nut combo, but I take the front tire off my bike every morning for transporting it in my car to work. 

I checked out the link "dskunk" posted and saw the stem cap mount. A bit pricey but, I really like the look of it. However, I'm not sure if my bike has a "threadless stem" or not. It's a Jamis Exile Sport, if anyone knows.


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi, J4. Yes, it`s very bad. The CIA and the FBI will probably both be knocking on your door any minute now, so be sure you have an escape route planned.

> My fork doesn't have the fender hole in the fork or any other mounting position on it, so that's out. <
You aren`t stuck- see CommuterBoy`s post above. He might even post a picture of his mounting method for you if you promise to send him a dozen donuts.

> I would like to swap out the quick release for a more traditional bold/nut combo, but I take the front tire off my bike every morning for transporting it in my car to work. <
Is it a security issue, or you prefer the look of the nuts? if it`s to make your wheels a little harder to steal, you can get skewers that tighten with an allen wrench instead of a cam lever (cheap) or PitLock skewers (expensive) that use a special key.
Amazon.com: HUB SKEWER DELTA AXLE RODS F&R ALLEN HEAD: Sports & Outdoors
Pitlock locking skewers

> However, I'm not sure if my bike has a "threadless stem" or not. It's a Jamis Exile Sport, if anyone knows. <
The picture of a 2012 Exile Sport on Jamis`s website shows a threadless headset. It`s possible that older versions had threaded, but I doubt it. You have a threadless system if your stem looks like this:
Universal Cycles -- Civia Bryant Stem
Stems for threaded headset forks look like these:
Universal Cycles -- Stems > Road Stems > Quill Stems


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

Currently out of stock at Velo-Orange:

Dajia Accessory Mount for Threadless Stems

BrianMc


----------



## iamJ4R0N (Nov 7, 2012)

rodar y rodar said:


> Is it a security issue, or you prefer the look of the nuts?


I actually prefer the quick release that's on there now. I was just saying, if I had to get skewrers for the light mount by the wheel, I wouldn't be that resistant to change.

Thank you for your help. I'm glad to find out I can get the stem mount I actually _want_, instead of just having to get something that _works_..


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Every once in a while this question pops up.
And i will post my Tablespoon solution.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

^^ I thought I had a patent on the "star nut inserted into the bottom of the fork" thing. I'm expecting royalties.... 

That spoon situation is sweet by the way :lol:


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

Hahaha, i guess i beat you to it.
Tnx anyway.


----------



## CommuterBoy (Oct 4, 2007)

Matrix - the spoon - YouTube


----------



## Rabies010 (Jan 20, 2011)

No, it was more like : spoon-jar, jar-spoon.


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

I highly recommend this from brightstonesports.com. It's made of alloy and carbon fiber, and the cool thing is that it looks better than similar name brand versions and way cheaper. I should have bought two, but I wasn't sure if it was what I needed. They also carry a cheaper model that has a smaller mounting space. I think it's made of plastic. Here's a pic of it on my Bad Boy 5. The neat thing about it is that it allows you to center your lighting unit right in front of the stem.










Regarding my quest for a mount that fits on the fork crown, I found this a month or two ago and got one for my SS commuter. It's not as cool looking as the handlebar mount and looks rather cumbersome, if you ask me. But it's German so it's functional. I'll post a pic of it on my bike when I get the chance.


----------



## BrianMc (Jan 5, 2010)

For those with same issue but wanting more room:

http://ts4.mm.bing.net/th?id=H.4755775134240087&pid=15.1

Available at peterwhitecycles.com further down this page:

Mounting Lights from Peter White Cycles

BrianMc


----------



## djork (Nov 8, 2004)

BrianMc: I like the first acessory attachment, but I imagine it to be pricey. I wonder when did these attachments come to the market. Many years ago--I'd say over 10 years ago when I was fairly new to mtn biking--I had thought of something like this and even mentioned it to someone at a bike shop. Darn, I should have been more entrepreneurial!

Today I installed a front Planet Bike fender on my SS commuter. Spent too much time rigging it up to fit that I didn't want to do that rear, which I know will require a run to Home Depot. Here are two pics of the bike with the fork crown mount and two bar mounts for flashlights.


----------

